# GT: Knicks vs. Trail Blazers (3/26)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Sat Mar 26, 2005
10:00 Eastern *</center>






































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Sebastian Telfair/Damon Stoudamire/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Joel Przybilla


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Blazers favored by 1:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152844


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Telfair will get killed by steph. they aint friends. i follow the blazers, and i know we will win. hate to sound arrogant...but whatever. basically we match up real well with the blazers, theres no guy on their roster that causes a mismatch for us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We should win this. We have more scorers than them and I agree that Marbury will destroy Telfair.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I pretty much agree with you guys, the only problem is that its the second of a bact-to-back after a tough lose.Hope they dont let that effect them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

IS NY FAMILY FEUD NOW FLAMING OUT? 



> The Telfairs claim the Marburys, who lived in the same Coney Island project, abandoned them financially and spiritually once Stephon made his millions in the NBA.





> Marbury says he does counsel Telfair. "I speak to my cousin," Marbury said. "I know he was young and he was being manipulated by someone trying to make money. That's all [author] Ian O'Connor was doing. I totally think he took advantage."


Steph, Telfair renew family feud 



> That Marbury would mention Telfair's family is interesting, because in a recently published book, "The Jump," which chronicles Telfair's rise through Lincoln High School to the NBA, Telfair's family is critical of Marbury for not providing enough financial support after Marbury made his millions in the NBA.





> "Forget that I take care of 25 people," Marbury says in the book. "They don't understand that, in regular society in this world, people work for their families. I have a wife, kids, a mother, a father, brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews."


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I expect my boi telfair to have a NICE game and finally get to watch more of my favorite rookie in the NBA. I think the knicks will handle this game though and win by 15 +


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> Telfair will get killed by steph. they aint friends. i follow the blazers, and i know we will win. hate to sound arrogant...but whatever. basically we match up real well with the blazers, theres no guy on their roster that causes a mismatch for us.


what a moron. who is this guy.

telfairs already a better passer then marbury... with some expierience, this kid will be a superstar


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> theres no guy on their roster that causes a mismatch for us.


Travis Outlaw? :banana:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how does outlaw cause mismatches? yeah he kicked our ***, but not cause of mismatches. him and ariza are basically the same player to me.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Him and ariza are the same player to you? ................................................................. :frenchy:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

tell me what the difference is? young, athletic, ugly jump shots, and they like to dunk alot. both are good defenders as well. please tell me what distinguishes one from the other?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Take Heavy Blow in Their Bid for Playoffs 



> Once again, the Knicks fell apart in the final minutes. Tim Thomas made a pair of free throws to cut the Knicks' deficit to 1, 97-96, with 1 minute 31 seconds to play. But the Knicks failed to score again. Malik Rose missed a 19-footer, and Thomas missed a point-blank layup attempt when the ball slipped.





> The anticipated duel between the cousins Stephon Marbury and Sebastian Telfair - facing off at tip-off Saturday for the first time in the N.B.A. - failed to deliver any signature moments. Marbury and Jamal Crawford traded duties defending Telfair, limiting the one-on-one chances for either cousin to show up the other.


 THAT'S ALL, FOLKS 



> The Knicks, 10 games below .500 at 29-39 with 14 to play, are dead in the water after back-to-back losses to begin their make-or-break four-game West Coast trip. Last night's loss set them 5 games out of eighth place in the Eastern Conference standings. They showed grit in their overtime loss in Seattle Friday, but there was little of that last night.





> Marbury began to get frustrated late in the second quarter after he made a nice drive-and-feed underneath for Michael Sweetney, who blew the layup. Viktor Khryapa got the rebound and Marbury slapped hard at his arms, committing a backcourt foul. The half ended in shame when Marbury broke free, dribbled toward the hoop and Travis Outlaw raced back to block him from behind at the buzzer. Marbury had two points in the half, shooting 1 for 4.


Knicks' road gets tougher 



> The week that saw the Knicks beat San Antonio and Boston over a 48-hour span ended with a devastating 103-96 loss to the hapless Portland Trail Blazers last night. The Knicks (29-39) are now five games behind eighth-place Philadelphia with 14 games left.





> Damon Stoudamire was the best point guard in the building, scoring 25 points, including four free throws in the final 18 seconds to seal the win. Portland snapped its seven-game losing streak and won for only the second time in its last 15 games.


Family feud coast-to-coast 



> Marbury easily won the head-to-head battle, scoring 14 of his 21 points in the fourth quarter and adding 11 assists compared with six points and six assists for Telfair. But Marbury could not have cared less about his stats. He expressed his frustration by drawing a technical foul in the final seconds of the Knicks' 103-96 loss.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Travis Outlaw is a ten times better player :biggrin:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Side note: Travis Outlaw made the most field goals in the history of his career with 7 last night. Ariza's high is 9.


----------

